
Volvo Cars to impose 112 MPH speed limit on all cars - Down_n_Out
https://www.media.volvocars.com/us/en-us/media/pressreleases/249678/volvo-cars-to-impose-112-mph-speed-limit-on-all-cars-to-highlight-dangers-of-speeding
======
KingMachiavelli
I want to find a reason to be angry/upset by this but I find I really can't
justify ever needing or wanting to drive that fast. The best I can think of is
that it won't be very effective at curbing speeding related fatalities.
Besides the mostly obvious fact that vehical speed likely follows a bellish
shape centered at/near the limit, so most accidents involving speeding will
statistically still be near the limit which in most places is well under 112
MPH.

